# French Grasshopper



## doubletop (Jun 6, 2011)

A project I started in early May and thought I should share with you guys. 







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRLhcy99VRY[/ame]


















The plans are available on the website here http://jpduval.free.fr/Liste des plans/Liste_dossiers_plans.html. 

Pete


----------



## maverick (Jun 6, 2011)

Tre bien mon ami. Will there be a build log?

Regards,
Mike


----------



## doubletop (Jun 6, 2011)

This may seem 'disloyal' but I must confess I did a build log on MadModder, http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=4945.0 it is more a daily record than a 'how to'. There are a large number of active members here who subscribe to both (including moderators), but thought I post the end result for those that aren't dual subscribers.

Pete


----------



## seagar (Jun 6, 2011)

:bow: :bow: :bow: Beautifull work.

Ian(seagar)


----------



## doubletop (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Ian; appreciated.

Pete


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 7, 2011)

Wonderful work on that one Pete. Thanks for posting it here as well. As much as I like beam engines, I think the "grasshopper" type is the most fascinating of all!!

Bill


----------



## jonesie (Jun 7, 2011)

very nice build pete i will check out your build on madmodder. again nice joib jonesie


----------



## doubletop (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Bill, Thanks Jonesie

I've only been doing this stuff just over the year now and there are regular references to grasshoppers, I think I even had a look at the John Tom version some time back. So I had to build one to see what all the fuss was about. Once you get one going its pretty obvious.

Pete


----------



## doubletop (Jul 24, 2017)

PhotoBucket Fixed

Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 24, 2017)

The site where Pete posted you to requires payment for those plans, but that site also has some free plans.

http://jpduval.free.fr/Plans_moteurs_vapeur_p1.htm

Just click on the engine you want and the plans should download automatically.

In fact, the twin cylinder vertical one at the bottom left was the basis I used to make commercially produced engines, with a few mods to make them work better.
A very nice engine indeed.

Two versions, both horizontal and vertical.







John


----------

